
GNU nano 2.9.0 - protomyth
https://www.nano-editor.org/news.php
======
joshumax
So I was looking through the sources of nano and I seemed to have discovered a
previously-unknown (at least based on a quick search) easter egg.

First modify the buffer somehow. It really doesn't matter if you just type in
"test"

Hit ^X to exit nano. When it asks you if you want to save the buffer hit Y

Save the file as "zzy" and press ENTER to trigger the Easter egg

^X+Y+zzy is likely a reference to xyzzy, a cheat code originally used in
Colossal Cave Adventure[1]

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xyzzy_%28computing%29?wprov=sf...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xyzzy_%28computing%29?wprov=sfla1)

~~~
miduil
Uh, really cool! Spoiler recording
[https://asciinema.org/a/aWR9hmT5CuEMbxfUUYEx4ATS4](https://asciinema.org/a/aWR9hmT5CuEMbxfUUYEx4ATS4)

PS: You can quit this text-animation by any keypress and then store the actual
file zzy, if required.

------
jrs95
I used nano for years until I was forced to use vi when I was doing a FreeBSD
install just for fun on my Cr-48. Once vim clicked for me I never went back.
At the same time, Nano was invaluable as an easy to use terminal editor as a
beginner. It was a huge help when I was learning to use Linux.

~~~
pfranz
It's weird how comfortable familiarity is. I approached vim similarly, I first
used pico/nano to modify files here and there but mostly used GUI IDEs or
editors. Switched to vim and been using it for 10+ years.

Every once in awhile I encounter an OS where visudo or something else defaults
to nano and I feel so awkward just trying to make simple changes and save the
file.

~~~
int_19h
The huge advantage of nano over vi in that scenario, is that nano 1) uses the
conventional [i.e. as used by every editor other than vi] arrow key cursor
movement and typing behavior without the need to toggle any modes etc, and 2)
displays the shortcuts you need for anything else on the screen by default -
things like saving, cutting/pasting, searching, and, oh yes, quitting.

So, while it might not be optimal for vi users, it is at least accessible to
pretty much everyone regardless of their background. Whereas for someone not
familiar to vi, getting thrown into the dreaded : prompt can be a frustrating
nightmare.

~~~
beojan
The arrow keys work in vim too (I don't know about plain vi).

------
danieltillett
Nano does what is does very well. Want to quickly modify some some file it is
the tool of choice in the way a hammer is the tool to drive a nail. Right tool
for the right job.

~~~
edflsafoiewq
I dislike using nano because of this: open a narrow terminal and open a file
with lines long enough to wrap. Insert a character on the wrapping line. nano
will insert a line break, hard-wrapping the line. Probably you can customize
this, but I don't want to have to customize an editor so it doesn't break my
files.

------
sonnhy
As a beginner it was my editor of choice, as most of us it seems. But the GUI
made me want a better editor, with the same capabilities of a GUI editor.

So, when i heard of micro i switched immediately, I just find the default
copy/cut/paste and the mouse functionalities very comfortable.

------
emj
Also known as the "record macros in Nano" release.

~~~
agumonkey
remacs is already taken

------
tofflos
I love that there are people working on nano and the nano-styled website. Also
excellent release notes. I just wish that nano in Bash for Windows was more
recent than version 2.5.3 so I could try out the new features. ;-)

------
mattjsmith
Some of my favorite memories are of learning C++ using the nano editor. I
ended up a C# dev, put I still put nano on all my Windows boxes. It can be
quite handy.

------
mixmastamyk
I used nano for quick edits for years with modified sane CUA keybindings. It
was ok. Recently found the "micro" editor here and liking it more.

------
mynewtb
The only feature I miss is Undo.

~~~
BozeWolf
Alt-U or option-U

~~~
mynewtb
Thank you so much! Is that a new feature?

------
anothertraveler
echo "export EDITOR=nano" >> ~/.bashrc

~~~
thomastjeffery

        sed -i s,^EDITOR=nano$,EDITOR=vim ~/.bashrc

~~~
jwilk
sed: -e expression #1, char 26: unterminated `s' command

~~~
thomastjeffery
Good catch. Forgot a comma at the end.

------
7kmph
Is anyone using this thing?

~~~
throwaway613834
nano, or the new feature? I use nano all the time.

~~~
millstone
Why do you use nano?

~~~
im_down_w_otp
I use it in a pinch fairly constantly. Despite being a heavily customized
Emacs user all the rest of the time. Mostly when I'm already scouring around
the shell poking at files or need to make a simple new one (like a .gitignore)
and I don't want/need to perturb whatever else I'm doing in Emacs.

~~~
subway
This post makes me so glad to have been forced into vi all those years ago.

Its everywhere, its quick, and unless you've done some pretty nutty stuff in
your configs, basic usage is the same between a heavily customized vi and the
vi you find bundled with every is bundled windows and gentoo. (Not to
disparage any preference for emacs; it just seems a bit much to have to fall
back to an entirely different editor seems a bit much)

~~~
im_down_w_otp
I don't _have_ to "fallback". I just choose not to interrupt the extremely
rich development environment I have setup in Emacs and my projectile projects
by bringing in random other files/buffers.

It's akin to the same justification for why I wouldn't bother opening a random
tiny file in Xcode or IntelliJ IDEA.

I don't use Emacs as just a simple text editor. I can probably count the times
I've typed `emacs some/file/path.whatever` into the shell on one hand.

